# Illumination Questions



## FairhopeEE (Oct 6, 2008)

Has anyone taken the exam and been faced with questions on lighting? If so, was it something that could be figured out without too much difficulty? I am trying to put the finishing touches on my prep but just realized I've barely thought about the topic. I am tempted to just blow it off and hope there are no lighting questions on this upcoming exam, but if they have been easy in the past, I might re-think that strategy.


----------



## Techie_Junkie_PE_LEED_AP (Oct 6, 2008)

I took the exam in April 07 and only saw one or two questions. The ones I saw had no calculations, they were practice type questions.

I guessed and got them right, I know that because after the exam I checked the IESNA (Illumination Engineer Society of North America) handbook. I borrowed the book from a local university to study it a while, pretty good stuff.

If you can borrow the book from a local engineering university library, bring it as a reference. Otherwise, study time is better spent of calculation type problems. You'll never memorize the whole book.

Good luck!!


----------



## Kuku (Oct 14, 2008)

Techie_Junkie PE said:


> I took the exam in April 07 and only saw one or two questions. The ones I saw had no calculations, they were practice type questions.


Do you recall what topic they covered? Illumination can get pretty complicated..


----------

